# Hilfe bei der php.ini



## Roumeo (9. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen einen Webserver von Strato geholt und meine Webseite die ich mit dem CMS Joomla benutze darauf rübergezogen. Nun habe ich mir mal die Sicherheitslücken bei meinem System angeguckt und festgestellt, dass die Einstellungen

Magic Quotes: on
und 
Safe Mode: off 

sein sollten. Ein netter Herr von Strato meinte, ich soll eine php.ini erstellen und diese dann in den Ordner auf dem die Website gespeichert ist ziehen, dass würde wohl reichen.

Jedoch habe ich keine ahnung, wie das aussehen muss und ob das auch wirrklich funktioniert... Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke im voraus

Viele Grüße 

Martin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2007)

Du koenntest Dir die php.ini aus dem PHP-Paket nehmen und diese anpassen.

Die genannten Einstellungen sind uebrigens nicht immer empfehlenswert, auch wenn der SafeMode groesstenteils eher Probleme macht als sie verhindert.
Die Magic-Quotes sind etwas worauf man sich eher nicht verlassen sollte, ein gut programmiertes Script arbeit unabhaengig von dieser Einstellung.


----------



## Roumeo (9. Mai 2007)

Aus dem PHP paket ? Sry bin gerade etwas irritiert.... Aber dann einfach in den ordner packen t das ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2007)

Soweit ich weiss ist es moeglich Usern die Moeglichkeit zu geben eine eigene php.ini zu nutzen. Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht, hab das bisher nie probiert/benoetigt.


----------



## Gumbo (9. Mai 2007)

Dein Herr von Strato meinte doch, dass dies reiche.
Es gibt übrigens noch weit mehr Einstellungen, die du aus Sicherheitsgrüngen ändern könntest und solltest. Eine Vielzahl derer ist sicherlich schon in Sicherheit in PHP genannt.


----------



## ssurfer (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,

du erstellst dir lokal eine Datei mit dem Namen php.ini.
Dort kopierst du folgendes rein.


```
safe_mode = Off
magic_quotes_gpc = On
magic_quotes_runtime = Off
magic_quotes_sybase = Off
```


----------



## Roumeo (9. Mai 2007)

Danke euch  

Werde ich nach der Arbeit mal ausprobieren


----------



## schokofan (16. Mai 2007)

Euer Thema ist echt das geilste.

Ich als PhP- Grünschnabel hab nämlich genau das gleiche Problem mit dem gleich Vorgang beim gleichen Anbieter und hatte wohl den gleich netten Mitarbeiter von Strato am hörer.

Danke für die tollen Beiträge und die doch sehr einfache Lösung des Problems. Ich werd es gleich mal versuchen. 

Also immer weiter so. 
Euer Schokofan


----------



## Roumeo (16. Mai 2007)

Naja nun leider hat mir die neue php.ini nichts gebracht... 

Habe mich mal beschwert, da ich auch extreme PErformanceprobleme habe....

Öhm t es bei dir ? Bei mir nämlich leider nicht 

Jemand ne andere idee oder ne php.ini die t? weil die andere hat mir meine 
Module und Komponenten von joomla kaputt gemacht ....


----------



## Flex (16. Mai 2007)

Wie sah denn nun genau deine php.ini aus?

Und was soll die ganze Zeit dieses freihstehende "t" in deinen Beiträgen heißen?


----------



## Roumeo (16. Mai 2007)

Immer wenn ich l ä u f t schreibe, schreibt der nur nen t hin -.-


----------

